# $1500 for a hot tub install



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Am i way off? :001_huh:

Permit: $75-
50' 6/3 inside, open basement, poke outside to a JB- 50' of 1' PVC to the tub GFCI panel, and 15' underground to the tub. customer digs.
also the required Equo-bond and receptacle.
I figured 8 hrs labor.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Spot on if you're diggin' it imho ~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Probably not an 8 hr job but if you can get that much then go for it. Around here it would be closer to $1000-1200.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Probably not an 8 hr job but if you can get that much then go for it. Around here it would be closer to $1000-1200.


Agree. Most I do are in this range, although $1500 is not out of the question.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Probably not an 8 hr job but if you can get that much then go for it. Around here it would be closer to $1000-1200.


I could make that job last much longer.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

leland said:


> Am i way off? :001_huh:
> 
> Permit: $75-
> 50' 6/3 inside, open basement, poke outside to a JB- 50' of 1' PVC to the tub GFCI panel, and 15' underground to the tub. customer dis
> ...


Leland, do you have to be there for the inspection ?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I could make that job last much longer.:whistling2::laughing:


That's because your dog has to be with you and you have to walk him and feed him. :laughing: In my prime I could probably knock that out by myself in 4 hours- assuming it isn't an hour away etc. and no digging included


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

He said that he had to dig. Breaking it down, I could see 4 hrs for digging 15' 18" deep in winter.


----------



## bigmiketino (Feb 28, 2012)

I dont understand why people are so cheap when it comes to our trade. All other trades charge what ever they want homeowners just pay....


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That's because your dog has to be with you and you have to walk him and feed him. :laughing: In my prime I could probably knock that out by myself in 4 hours- assuming it isn't an hour away etc. and no digging included


He does the digging :laughing:

All I've got to do is get him out of bed..:sleep1::laughing::laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

leland said:


> Am i way off? :001_huh:
> 
> Permit: $75-
> 50' 6/3 inside, open basement, poke outside to a JB- 50' of 1' PVC to the tub GFCI panel, and 15' underground to the tub. customer dis
> ...


I just did one that was easier for just about that. No underground, it was by a deck. 

It's a very rare case that you'd need a bonding grid with a hot tub. If it's a standard issue drop on a slab tub no grid is required.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

bigmiketino said:


> I dont understand why people are so cheap when it comes to our trade. All other trades charge what ever they want homeowners just pay....


You charge what the market will bear. In Ma it will be higher than here in the south and my area will be higher than many areas around here. I am sure Boston demands more money than Springfield Ma. or some small towns like Worcester


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

bigmiketino said:


> I dont understand why people are so cheap when it comes to our trade. All other trades charge what ever they want homeowners just pay....


In this case I'm sure the hot tub grossly understated the installation cost so as not to kill the sale.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Leland, do you have to be there for the inspection ?


No. The customer will dig.
Plus it is a 'Rush', the homeowner got it for free from his brother in law, they did not winterize it so now it is a rush! NMP!

Ya, 8 hrs may be a stretch, but under the circumstances, Hell, 2 guys 3hrs, round up to 8.:thumbsup:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You charge what the market will bear. In Ma it will be higher than here in the south and my area will be higher than many areas around here. I am sure Boston demands more money than Springfield Ma. or some small towns like Worcester


Worcester is about 20% less than the Boston area, and it is the 2nd Largest city in MA. next to Boston. Just depressed, not as bad as Springfeild.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

leland said:


> No. The customer will dig.


Sorry...missed that due to the odd typo.:whistling2:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

So the guy just called me, Explaining more than he thought,
'With Christmas and all', Trying to get me to finance it.......
So i told him i celebrate it too and I still have a mortgage as well. :no:

Some people.........:no::no::no::no::whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

leland said:


> So the guy just called me, Explaining more than he thought,
> 'With Christmas and all', Trying to get me to finance it.......
> So i told him i celebrate it too and I still have a mortgage as well. :no:
> 
> Some people.........:no::no::no::whistling2:


Do as the banks do lend $1,500 make back $15,000......:laughing:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

leland said:


> So the guy just called me, Explaining more than he thought,
> 'With Christmas and all', Trying to get me to finance it.......
> So i told him i celebrate it too and I still have a mortgage as well. :no:
> 
> Some people.........:no::no::no::no::whistling2:


tell him $1000 down and $250/month for 6 months


----------



## chris.b (Jan 28, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You charge what the market will bear. In Ma it will be higher than here in the south and my area will be higher than many areas around here. I am sure Boston demands more money than Springfield Ma. or some small towns like Worcester


You charge what it is worth to you. Cover your costs and make a profit. It is up to you to sell it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You charge what the market will bear.


until Ripoff Report gets wind of it.....:whistling2:~CS~


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

bigmiketino said:


> I dont understand why people are so cheap when it comes to our trade. All other trades charge what ever they want homeowners just pay....


Because there is to many of us....

And a lot of small guys run their companies like they are wage workers.


----------



## VeteranElectric (Jun 7, 2012)

Charge what you are worth. If you and your skills are only worth $500.... go for it. If you are worth more, charge more. 

If your level of customer service is high, then it won't matter what the price. Nobody buys a mercedes benz simply because they want to get from home to work. People pay extremely high prices for extremely nice things. 

This industry is no different.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

*nothing to it*



electricmanscott said:


> In this case I'm sure the hot tub grossly understated the installation cost so as not to kill the sale.


 I hear this all the time. The salesmen tell the customer they can get it wired for $250-350. Then the owner tells me I'm getting rich. I don't lower my price, so I get beat out on some of these, but I'm ok with that. Haven't done one for less than $1000 for a while now.


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

te12co2w said:


> I hear this all the time. The salesmen tell the customer they can get it wired for $250-350. Then the owner tells me I'm getting rich. I don't lower my price, so I get beat out on some of these, but I'm ok with that. Haven't done one for less than $1000 for a while now.


I run into this same thing all the time. Just priced one similar to the OP for $1200 and blew the guy out of the water. The hot tub people told him he should be able to get in done for $500-$600.:blink:

I wanted to ask him what he paid for the tub, then tell him he should have been able to buy one for half that money, but I bit my tongue.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

This why I don't do them....tub salesmen blowing smoke ...fixed a few...rewired 1 where handyman landed neutral on bar instead of gfic:no:


----------



## bigmiketino (Feb 28, 2012)

Why is it that handyman are allowed to do any electrical work other then changing light bulbs...


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

leland said:


> Am i way off? :001_huh:
> 
> Permit: $75-
> 50' 6/3 inside, open basement, poke outside to a JB- 50' of 1' PVC to the tub GFCI panel, and 15' underground to the tub. customer digs.
> ...


Are you supplying the disco? What about the trenching and backfill? sprinkler system??
You can have it for $1500 if you are doing that crap. Dennis should specialize in hot tubs if he can do this in 4 hours. Or was the speedy?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You charge what the market will bear.


 No, you charge what you Need to sustain your business and make a profit. Not what the market will bear that's for craigslist guys and other fools who want to race to the bottom


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

robnj772 said:


> No, you charge what you Need to sustain your business and make a profit. Not what the market will bear that's for craigslist guys and other fools who want to race to the bottom


I agree, your price is your price, take it or leave it.


----------

